# Pointing Labrador



## MNhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

I am looking to buy a pointing lab...Does anyone know of a reputable breeder of pointing labs in the SE. Also, I will be looking for a good trainer for upland hunting (pheasants and grouse) once I have the puppy.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
John


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why a pointing lab?  Are you going to be hunting mostly in the SE?    The reason I ask is because the SE weather can be tough on labs in the field when hunting quail and grouse.   Labs just don't handle the hot weather like an ES, EP, Brit, or GSP can.  Now, if your going to be hunting mostly up north, by all means, get a pointing lab.    But don't expect them to hold a pretty point like a true pointer.   My uncle has a pointing lab from pointinglabs.com.  He lives near Seattle and hunts in E. Washington were the weather is cold.  The dog does fine when its cool, but early in the season, when the temps can still hit the 60's and 70's, he really has to watch it.   Its a great dog, but its still a lab.  Very close working, with a great retrieve.  If you want a bug running true pointer.  Look towards the main 4.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats what I was going to ask.Why? Pointers,setters, and versatiles will handle the heat and the pointing better. Don't understand trying to turn a heavy cover pheasant dog, and good duck dog into pointing dog.


----------



## MNhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

The dog is for my father who lives in MN...He does most of his hunting in SD and MT.  Loves the retrieving of labs but is getting up there in age and a hard charging lab can be tough to keep up with.  I'm not looking for a majestic point. just something to slow her down a bit.


----------



## ngaduckhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a pointing lab. He just spent the last week with a female (lab) in heat. Hopefully... pups to follow. My lab came from a breeder who has bred pointing labs for 25 plus years. His pups will come out of the womb on point. Ill be posting something on the forum when the pups are born.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2009)

MNhunter.   Thats a perfect reason to get a pointing lab.  Get ahold of the guys at Tiger Mountain Pointing labs.  pointinglabs.com     They put out some great pups, but they are expensive.  They are in WA state, but these days its not hard to have a pup shipped.


----------



## MNhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

I hunted a couple of weeks ago in SD with a guy that had a dog from Tiger Mountain.  2nd season and she is really becoming a nice pheasant dog.  heard lots of good things about Tiger mountain


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2009)

IMO its going to be hard to beat a breeder of labs from the northern states.  Guys in the South just dont appreciate what a great lab can do.  Simply because the weather in the south doesn't favor labs.


----------



## kirt (Dec 4, 2009)

A pointing Lab still does great in the south.  I used to guide quail and my personal dog was a lab, not out of pointing stock but it turned out to be a great pointer.  In fact probably the best pointer I have owned, the only downside to them as long as its not 85 degrees is the distancing.  She worked at about 20-50 yard ranges.  They seem to be easier than a german to teach point,flush,retrieve to.  If I had one dog it would be a lab, two would be a lab and a german.  They work great together if you train the pointer to get good distance.  Oh and a friend of mine got a pointing lab a while back from top dog kennels, he seems to be pleased.  The low heat tolerance aspect would not bother me unless I was guiding.  I am not going to go quail hunting in 80 degree weather unless i am getting paid...  For pointing I would try to stay with small framed lab.  My female was 45 pounds and the male I have now is 75.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a lab that points just a pretty as any lemon pointer my daddy used to raise. He wasn't taught to point but this trait was found by accident one day when I set pen raised birds out for him while during a training exercise. Heat and cold will affect any dog if proper care isn't taken. It's usually not the dog that causes the problem it's the owner or handler attempting to push the dog beyond what is weather related reasonable.

Just my opinion.


----------



## easbell (Dec 4, 2009)

I've seen a couple of "pointing labs" come through here but only one was worth much. It came out of Sam's Creek Kennels in Oregon. It did a good job with a true point. All the rest would just pause before busting the birds. Some not even that.


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 4, 2010)

*PL's*

pointing labs are great dogs, I have a yellow lab from poudre river gun dogs in colorado. shoot me a pm if you want to talk or want Gary's number. My dog just turned 6 and is rip roaring always ready to go. Just wished i was able to get out with him as much as he deserves to hunt. Don't worry if you do not find one here in Ga. Heck when i picked my dog up i spent a week in colorado with Gary training dogs, goose hunting and spending time with the pups. Then i just carried him on the plane and flew home.


----------

